# Mad river on Sunday



## Mattgmann (Sep 27, 2004)

Took a break from steelheading and fished the mad on sunday. Water is low and clear, which is normal for this time of year, and temp around 50 degrees during the daytime. There were small hatches throughout the river during the day, and a fair number of small fish rising, although I didn't do any dry fly fishing. The bugs coming off were mostly midges about sz #24, BWO's sz #24, and blue quills of some sort about a size 22. Later in the day there was a small hatch of october caddis sz 12.

Anyway, we did well. My biggest was an 18" male, but also got a 17"male and a 15" female, as well as many other smaller fish. I hooked and lost one trout in the 20" range as well as one in the 16" range. One friend landed a 19 incher, and another friend foul hooked an 18" male.

The trout are dark and in spawning colors. I fished mostly small (#16-20) nymphs, caddis patterns, and some streamers. Egg patterns did produce a few fish as well.

Here are a few pics. The first is the 18" brown I caught, the second is a 19" brown my friend caught.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Those are some really nice fish! I have not been able to catch anything even half that size from the Mad. I plan to get the river a try this weekend.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

geesh! I must be fishing the wrong areas of the Mad. I was there on Monday. Lots of midges floating around. Lost one about 15" at my feet and caught two little ones on sz 16 bh nymphs. Threw streamers and even a caddis dry but no luck on them. Saw only two fish rise.
Good work Mattgmann! Those fish are better than anything I've caught on the Mad.   Nice fish!
I've only been doing the fly/trout/Mad thing for about 12 months. Hopefully I'll get a big brown this winter. My best so far is 15"......it took me a while to get the hang of this fly-rod thing  
EH


----------

